# Favorite clasical song?



## A10pex (Aug 4, 2010)

I know that this is kind of a weird question when everybody else is like whats your favorite death metal band, but what is it? 
Moonlight sonata is my fave or Canon in D


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

Pachelbel's Canon in D, string quartet version


----------



## Taralack (Aug 4, 2010)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdxkVQy7QLM[/yt]


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> [yt]JdxkVQy7QLM[/yt]


 
I fix.

EDIT: So true on all accounts. Canon in D is what really got me interested in Cello to start with though, even if it is retardedly simple in that song. The cello is one instrument I want to learn how to play before I die.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 4, 2010)

I guess you could call it classical. 
[video=youtube;0t4ei1khHPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t4ei1khHPI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## A10pex (Aug 4, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdxkVQy7QLM[/yt]


 How did I know that that was going to end up here at some point


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

A10pex said:


> How did I know that that was going to end up here at some point


 
Because two of (at that time) two posters liked Canon in D.

This version is alright.
[yt]WJpmW7TIKQc[/yt]

I know where to find a better version but I can't link to it. :/


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 4, 2010)

[yt]_oKU94kxv-o[/yt]

[yt]q-d5irupurA[/yt]

these


----------



## Taralack (Aug 4, 2010)

Hmm if we're counting soundtrack music as well then this has got to be my all time fav:
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0r0aDfW2UM[/yt]


----------



## Xenke (Aug 4, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Hmm if we're counting soundtrack music as well then this has got to be my all time fav:
> [yt]j0r0aDfW2UM[/yt]


 
I fix again.


----------



## Milo (Aug 4, 2010)

this would be one of my favorite classicals. 

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1dPDO3Tfab0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1dPDO3Tfab0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2010)

Beethoven's 6th symphony or Dvorak's "New World" symphony.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 4, 2010)

Probably BartÃ³k's music for strings, especially from 2:25 on.

[yt]szC8cS9M-Ew[/yt]

Or if you mean something less modern, Chopin's Prelude in E-minor.

[yt]ef-4Bv5Ng0w[/yt]


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 4, 2010)

[yt]K1XVePrHTZs[/yt]

This


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 4, 2010)

I love Bouree in E by Bach. It's literally the song that made me fall in love with music.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 4, 2010)

[yt]3zGRQsYZE7U[/yt]

This one was my favourite for a long time. I don't know if it still is. Depends on my mood.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Aug 4, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> [yt]3zGRQsYZE7U[/yt]
> 
> This one was my favourite for a long time. I don't know if it still is. Depends on my mood.


 
That is very beautiful, I'll have to go with this one.


----------



## Viva (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh boy...where do I start.

If I have to pick one, it would be this

[yt]7H99FM6S8rU[/yt]

or maybe this

[yt]tmq5JBpFf9w[/yt]

Yeah, I have lisztomania.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 5, 2010)

Beethoven's 9th & especially the 'Ode to Joy' at the end - I get chills just _thinking_ about how inspiring that music is.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe it's because I thought Apocalypse Now was a really good movie, but I really fucking love Richard Wagner's Ride of the Valkyries.

[yt]V92OBNsQgxU[/yt]


----------



## A10pex (Aug 6, 2010)

This one's pretty cool too, from the divine comedy, or meant to be the music from it. The actual song starts around 0:50 or somewhere. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBIRHv16c58
I've actually played this for my schools band, 1st clarinet is crazy!


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

derpdragon said:


> I love Bouree in E by Bach. It's literally the song that made me fall in love with music.



That is Bach, and it rocks, its a rock block of Bach, that he learned in the school called the school of hard knocks.

Of course, me being a total classic horror nerd, I have to love this song

[yt]_FXoyr_FyFw[/yt]


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

Beethoven's Symphony 7, Allegretto, Second Movement


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 7, 2010)

[yt]xrIYT-MrVaI[/yt]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 8, 2010)

Virtually all of Chopin's Nocturnes.

And this: [yt]IU49Y81EvYM[/yt]

Martial, I know, but still often catagorized under Classical.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 8, 2010)

I would have to sayyyy....

Scriabin's Etude op. 42 no. 5 

I've started learning this beast. Fingers are not supposed to bend this way o.o

[video=youtube;xudZ3J4EeoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xudZ3J4EeoQ[/video]

Anyway, I love this song for it's intensity and emotion. Horowitz plays it the best by far


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 8, 2010)

Also a big fan of this piece here, especially from 1:35 on.

[yt]ljOMXgfflRI[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 8, 2010)

By Debussy:
-La mer.
-Prelude to the afternoon of the faun.

By Shostakovich:
-Pretty much all of his symphonies.

By Tchaikovsky:
-Pretty much everything he composed.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 8, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> By Tchaikovsky:
> -Pretty much everything he composed.



I adore the darker, sadder parts of this. I understand the importance of  the happier parts, but I'd enjoy the piece a lot more without them.  Still this is by far my favorite of all his works.

[yt]rUuusqy50yk[/yt]


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 8, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I adore the darker, sadder parts of this. I understand the importance of the happier parts, but I'd enjoy the piece a lot more without them. Still this is by far my favorite of all his works.
> 
> [yt]rUuusqy50yk[/yt]



He's a master of melancholic music, those are the best parts of his work.


Have you listened to the "Pathetique"? The fourth movement is probably the best, most tragic, touching, colorful and amazingly well-crafted piece of his work:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78k5QptbFO0


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 11, 2010)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> He's a master of melancholic music, those are the best parts of his work.
> 
> Have you listened to the "Pathetique"? The fourth movement is probably the best, most tragic, touching, colorful and amazingly well-crafted piece of his work:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78k5QptbFO0


 
"Pathetique" is a brilliant piece of music to be sure.

Also.

[yt]4bMNzqMkW3U&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 11, 2010)

I like The Pines of Rome.  The last 4 minutes is very bombastic.


----------



## Motig (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey everyone; first post! :]

Anyway; thought I'd add this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8LL1x6J2rU

I saw it played for real two years ago... It's really amazing if you like minor music, or guitar concertos. :}


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 15, 2010)

I know someone has posted Lacrimosa, but this is my favorite version of it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE2muDZksP4&feature=related


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2010)

this isn't classical, but it's close enough

[video=youtube;6owCFAbTiKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6owCFAbTiKM[/video]


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's one of the few Prokofiev songs I like. Needless to say Etudes are pretty much my favorite classical format. 

[video=youtube;NAsvRHXR_DE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAsvRHXR_DE[/video]


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 15, 2010)

[yt]mzexSMIWuN8[/yt]

Gives me fucking chills.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm partial to Tchaikovsky's "Waltz of the Flowers", but that may just be 'cause I used to play French horn (had to quit when I got braces; didn't get 'em off until senior year, at which point I had to transfer schools and couldn't join the band).

Also, would Gershwin's "Rhapsody in Blue" count?


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 16, 2010)

This http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPmruHc4S9Q


----------



## rosepetals (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm fond of Green sleeves. I basically go for what sounds good on classical guitar, not all pieces translate well though. But these pieces do.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 17, 2010)

O Mio Babbino Caro


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

My favorite classic metal song is For Whom the Bell Tolls by Metallica.

Why can't modern metal be more like that album?


----------

